

I am a PostSecret Addict, I built this to ease my Addition. - spoiledtechie
http://postsecretcollection.com/

======
spoiledtechie
I built this by scraping about 10 different websites like post secret, the RSS
feed, internet Archives to find all the old postcards of post secret.

I am a true addict and I just wanted to be able to spend days looking through
peoples secrets. Sad, but I think I am doing people a favor by allowing those
who also can't get enough.

There are still a few bugs, but what do you all think?

